# Las Vegas 01-02-2016 to 01-09-2016



## Eliyahu (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello.

I'm hoping to rent in LV from 01-02 to 01-09. I'm not too picky about which place in particular. 

You can reply here or send a PM.


----------



## TSxChange (Nov 27, 2015)

*LV 1/2 to 1/9*

I just sent you a PM.  Please let me know if you are interested.  Thanks.


----------



## goodjobwm (Nov 27, 2015)

Eliyahu said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm hoping to rent in LV from 01-02 to 01-09. I'm not too picky about which place in particular.
> 
> You can reply here or send a PM.



Are you still interested in staying at The Jockey Club Resort from 01.02 - 01.07 that you sent me inquiries 2 days ago ?


----------



## Eliyahu (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello. I am set for these dates. Thanks for the responses, and apologies for such a slow update and response time.


----------

